# Nikon Canon 700D Or Nikon D5200



## UAE (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi professionals 

I want to buy a camera and confused between these two cameras

many reviews for both of them and some are saying canon is better and the others saying nikon

i want it for travel, i am travailing a lot and shooting nature and landscape 

so which one you recommend and which company has more choices of lenses

i am a beginner and shooting by galaxy s4


----------



## ronlane (Aug 22, 2013)

Welcome to the site. You have opened a can of worms asking which is better a Canon or Nikon. (It's like Pespsi vs Coke or Chevy vs Ford).

The honest answer is that the best is the one you feel most comfortable with. You should go to a store and put both in your hand and look at them and see which you think fits your hands better. Both camera's are solid camera's and would be a great replacement for the Galaxy.

I started with Canon but if I were to start over again, I would look harder at the Nikon stuff than I did when I bought a year and a half ago.


----------



## goodguy (Aug 22, 2013)

First both cameras are good cameras, either way both will produce good pictures so you cant go wrong with either one.

Which one is better ?
The D5200

Better image quality
Better low light performance
More MP

The 700D has an old sensor on it and while its still a very good sensor it does show its age compare to Nikon's new sensor.
In its price range I think the D5200 is the best DSLR you can get.


----------



## UAE (Aug 22, 2013)

thanks ronlane for your rep

i saw the Nikon d5200 at the store and i found it good but still for the d700

if i go for the d5200, which lens are you advising me for the purposes i mentioned above


----------



## UAE (Aug 22, 2013)

goodguy thanks 

do you advise any lenses for the d5200 for travel


----------



## DGMPhotography (Aug 22, 2013)

For landscapes you'd want a wide angle lens, and a variable zoom would be useful if you're on the move and can't easily change lenses.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 22, 2013)

UAE said:


> thanks ronlane for your rep
> 
> i saw the Nikon d5200 at the store and i found it good but still for the d700
> 
> if i go for the d5200, which lens are you advising me for the purposes i mentioned above



Personally, I think I would go with the 18-105mm, you may be able to get it cheaper some place else but this is available in the kit. That would give you a good walk around lens with decent wide angle and zoom capabilities.


----------



## UAE (Aug 22, 2013)

thanks guys you are really very helpful and don't hesitate to help people


----------



## TheLost (Aug 22, 2013)

I would just add... take a look at the mirrorless choices before you decide on a DSLR.

For travel i would rather have a small Sony NEX then a bulky DSLR.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Aug 22, 2013)

Yeah, I am looking at the Sony Nex-6 myself

John.


----------

